# possible first horse



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll admit I'm biased... #6 is a beauty (#3 second).


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I like #4 or #8.


----------



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

i like #3 and #4. I think for a first pony they look like a lot of fun and they both look very brave


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

What kind of pony are you looking for? The ponies you posted seem to be in different points in their training so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree. Four and Eight are my favorites.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

1) No much information, but I adore her face

2) Her conformation isn't perfect, but it sounds like she a sturdy mare with training in multiple different disciplines.

3) Looks nice on the flat, but seems to have a looser jumping form. That might just be because the jump is so low.

4) I like him if you have to time to work with him.

5) looks like a nice little jumper, but not the most pleasant expression, which they will mark you down in a hunter class. I'm partial to black horses so I think he is adorable. I'd like to see more of him.

6) looks nice, although something about her seems off. She is most likely willing and easy to train if she has only been under saddle for a year.

7) Cut face and it seems like he has nice jumping form, although I'm having a hard time seeing exactly what he is doing.

8)last picture bothers me. He headset is almost between his legs (okay, I'm exaggerating) and he has a thin, short neck, which makes his head look larger. It almost appears his head is longer than his neck. He also appears to overstep quite a bit.

These were all from a quick glance and a skim of there descriptions so I probably missed some stuff or saw something that wasn't really there.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

#4 or #8 for me too. im not a fan of #6 conformation and how the neck looks/ties into the body.

the only thing i dont like about #8 is the obvious behind the vertical thing he/she has going on there. this is nothing that cant be fixed though


----------



## Kadiel (Mar 28, 2008)

I like #3

You also don't want something too small that you will quickly grow out of.


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

i also like 4 and 8


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like 4 and 6 the most.  #3 is really nice looking on flat, but the jump is somewhat strange (very low).


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

1) I'd like to see more collection since this is a WB, but she's a good looker. Has a nice kind eye and seems fairly good purportioned. If you are looking for a jumper though I'd want pictures of her jumping (or a video)

2) I don't like it how all 3 pictures hide the hooves. I would want to see full conformational photos that includes her hooves. I'd want to know why the low price for "such a good horse" as they put it...also and why they need her to sell

3) Looks fairly decent on flats, but definately not a good jumper. Looks like she's shortstepping a tad from the flat photo, but it's hard to tell. 

4) Is it just me...or does this "Chestnut" gelding look more like a Palimino? Defiantely looks like he was over jumping, which can become a horrible habit once started. He lifts up his legs nicely though, so with proper schooling over jumps (to stop him overjumping ....if that's what he's doing....he'll turn out to be a great jumper I think)

5) Since it says "jet black if kept out of the sun" I'd want to know if he has been in a stall or if he's pasture boarded. I'm the kind of perosn who like their horses outside all of the time 
Looks like a great little jumper though! I'd like to see a conformational photo on this one though

6) Looks like a fairly nice jumper....I, though, do not like how her neck ties in with her chest..her neck appears to be wayyy too big (thick) which might make her heavy on her forehand. Looks a tad bit uphill, but hard to tell with the saddle on.

7) I'd definately need better photos...the photos are great to show how pretty the horse is, but doesn't have any conformational shots, or a close up jumping shot.

8 ) Moving downhill, but it might be the riders bad position or the way the horse is carrying his head and neck. Yeah, I definately don't like how he carries himself on the flat. He's a nice jumper though.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I like the 5th one. That little pony looks like he/she has a lot of heart. and im in love with the color.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I like 8 the best.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

1: Cute, but what has it done under saddle? For the price they don't say much for under saddle work. I would also think they would say more for riding considering how old it is. Either get more information or pass. But I would pass.
2: I think she could be worth checking out. She sounds like a good all around horse.
3: Looks like it has potential. I don't know what you want to be doing or how much training you want to put onto a horse. If you want to put in some training for a nice little show horse, she could do it for you.
4:Looks like fun. Nice picture.... which is probably why a lot of people are saying they like him. A good picture can go a long way.... He also needs some work, but he's really flashy and would look great in the show ring. I'm too worried about how fast it looks like they are going in the jumping picture, because it looks like they are showing and doing jumpers, hence the speed. I do like him though.
5: Cute. Has a nice little jump. The sour expression is a turn off. It would be worth getting more pictures/info on this guy. 
6: She looks nice, willing, and forgiving. She would also need work, so if you want to do that then great. She does look like she has potential though.
7: When they say, "won't tolerate a beginner rider's inexpereince", what does that mean? Does he buck and throw them off? and this "I paid $5,500 for him but his price (3,000) reflects his current ability level.", what does that mean? Does that mean he doesn't have the ability to do more, or did he get injured? Sounds odd to me
8: I personally don';t like him at all. He needs work jumping and working on distances, and in the picture they have of him jumping.... not that pretty. What I really hate is the way they crank they head down. And they say he goes better in a frame... I have a feeling that's he frame. It will take a lot of work to teach him to carry himself properly after that. More work than probably any of the other horses. Pass.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

My favorites are definitely 3, 4, and 5. 8 is my least favorite actually, although many seem to like him so I guess you can ignore me. That horse has the exact same headset as my tb when we first got him and it's taking months with my trainer and myself working with him everyday to get his headset right most of the time (he will occasionally go back into it). Looks like improper use of draw reins to me and that is a major pain to fix (again in my opinion)

Edit:
looking at 3's picture I think that she isn't tucking correctly because the jump is so incredible low; However there is always the risk that she will remain in that loose position over larger jumps as well.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

What do you want the horse for? Do you want a pony or a horse?


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

Number 8 is cute, but he's way "behind the bit" and that is not going to be easy to fix.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

4 6 8


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Amanda7289 said:


> Number 8 is cute, but he's way "behind the bit" and that is not going to be easy to fix.


No, it's not hard to fix.... you just have to get the horse stretching to the contact.


----------

